# Fenix E05 - 2014 Edition (not SS)



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

Interested in this new model. WHY do none of the dealers or even Fenix list the mode sequence???

Edit: sequence is LOW>MED>HIGH :thumbsup:

I'm thinking about trying a larger light on my keychain. I'm currently using a Photon.

·Cree XP-E2 LED with a lifespan of 50000 hours
·Uses one AAA battery
·66.5mm(Length)*15mm(Diameter)
·12.5g weight (excluding battery)
·Digitally regulated output – maintains constant brightness 
·Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
·Reliable twist switch
·Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
·Premium type 3 hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just noticed the animated gif on their site shows Low>Medium>High, but I guess that doesn't necessarily mean it is that way. I would like it to start in Low, though.


----------



## BobG (Jul 15, 2014)

Since it is a twist switch I am guessing that the sequence is low, med, hi... the further you twist the head the higher the light output. At least this is the way my thrunite Ti (2 mode) works.


----------



## rickyro (Jul 15, 2014)

Head design much better than ss version


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

rickyro said:


> Head design much better than ss version



Why is this? I figured they would basically be the same.


----------



## rickyro (Jul 15, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Why is this? I figured they would basically be the same.


No. I got two ss last week. There's a circle of bump in the middle of the head. Above it is just hot notification. Below it is a shallow circle of knurling. If they can do some flutes in that bump.


----------



## gunga (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes. I just looked. The non-SS head seems a lot more practical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6 (Jul 15, 2014)

Got it! Here's the mode sequence...

(deleted...apparently that was the SS version manual)


----------



## feifei (Jul 16, 2014)

rickyro said:


> No. I got two ss last week. There's a circle of bump in the middle of the head. Above it is just hot notification. Below it is a shallow circle of knurling. If they can do some flutes in that bump.



Do you like it? Is it a bit heavy to put the SS to your key chain as it is over 30 grams?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2014)

I just pre-ordered one. Ideally, I would get an L08 Nichia 219, but I don't like the large head on it. I like the E05 size and UI so I'll take a chance on the tint (I usually don't like cool whites)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I just pre-ordered one. Ideally, I would get an L08 Nichia 219, but I don't like the large head on it. I like the E05 size and UI so I'll take a chance on the tint (I usually don't like cool whites)



Please post a review after it arrives.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Please post a review after it arrives.



I'm sure there will be a few that beat me to it with a thorough review, but I'll certainly give my opinion!


----------



## rickyro (Jul 17, 2014)

feifei said:


> Do you like it? Is it a bit heavy to put the SS to your key chain as it is over 30 grams?



No, I don't like it at all. Already put in some other posts, but here are the reasons again:
1. low light (8 lumens) too bright for me
2. sharp edges in the four grooves on the body
3. very slippy head, knurling position too low and too shallow. should put some flutes in that lump, will help a lot with the grip
4. greenish tint
5. focus to spill transition not so smooth

I like my new Peak Eiger Nichia 219 small optic very much instead for the perfect beam and tint, which now sits on my keychain. I just ordered one AL lug body from Oveready to make a tuxedo version (SS head, AL body) to reduce the weight, which I should have done from the beginning. The knurling of Peak Eiger SS really looks ugly here and there, not tidy and uniformed. Even the pictures on Oveready's website show the ugliness very clearly. Hope the AL body will be better since AL is much softer.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

I already ordered the new E05, but the new Thrunite Ti3 looks like it could be a contender! Much lower runtime on high though @ 120lm. Interested in finding out more specs when available.

Firefly:0.04Lm(115h)
Low:12 Lm(6.3h)
High:120Lm(0.5h)
Strobe:120Lm(1 hour)

p.s. now that I think about it, they really blew it with the 120lm mode. I like the firefly, but 120lm @ .5hr is a waste. Getting at least an hour with less output would have sold me.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

E05 just shipped!!


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 21, 2014)

markr6 said:


> E05 just shipped!!


Yup, mine too. Along with the LD09 I ordered. Pretty excited about both.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's in my mailbox! Can't wait to try this one out!


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 23, 2014)

Can we see some pictures?


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Can we see some pictures?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 23, 2014)

Excellent thanks. I like the look of it.


----------



## Bakerman (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks great. I just ordered the SS version and I am still waiting for the delivery. I will purchase the aluminum when they release the other colors.


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 23, 2014)

The chip on mine might need a swabbing, but it seems to usually take 3 twists to come on high instead if 2. It might be dirty or it might be slightly off. Other than that, all 3 modes work in sequence. I've got to imagine a 3 mode twisty will be more prone to stuttering than a single mode. No matter, I like it so far.

i would say the I3S definitely throws better on 20 lumens than this on 25, but they have dif. reflectors.


----------



## stevieo (Jul 23, 2014)

a perfectly fine aaa class light.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

TINY!! Too small to be easily used with one hand.






A little less blue in person, but close.


----------



## gunga (Jul 23, 2014)

Very nice pictures! I ended up putting a Nichia 219A in mine (stainless model though).


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 23, 2014)

The heads on my new and old E05 are completely interchangeable.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 23, 2014)

dang that is a small light!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 23, 2014)

The threads had that nails-on-a-chalkboard feeling; improved with some Superlube. Action doesn't feel as nice as an Olight i3s, but at least they give it a nice mode sequence.

TOTAL FAILURE on the low mode though. I went into my basement and got used to the dark for a bit. Turned it on and noticed the low mode is WAY too bright. But even worse, the medium isn't that much different. It would have been a PERFECT spacing with 1lm (or less) and keeping the medium and high the same.

Overall, a nice cheap light. Not going to lose sleep over $17, but again...as usual...close but no cigar!


IT'S A BABY!


----------



## Berkshirehunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow I'm dumb. I thought the modes were M-> H-> L, like the Olight. So, I guess my light works fine. Also illustrates the lack of difference between low and medium...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 24, 2014)

Berkshirehunter said:


> Wow I'm dumb. I thought the modes were M-> H-> L, like the Olight. So, I guess my light works fine. Also illustrates the lack of difference between low and medium...



I'm glad it's not like the i3S. That's a really nice light with absolutely horrible mode sequence.

I thought this E05 would bridge the gap bewteen a 1xAA and the tiny Photon for my keychain. Unfortunatley, it's still too large for my keychain. I know that's just a personal preference since many people carry these. I just like to keep the bulk/weight on my keychain to a minimum.


----------



## Bakerman (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the previous E05 and I use it just about daily. Hopefully Fenix will releases the other colors for the 2014 edition in the near future.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 25, 2014)

I got the new EO5 yesterday and its not working properly, when I try to change output it randomly shuts off even when the head is tightened all the way down and this happens especially and most often when I change from medium to high. I've contacted the dealer this one has to go back.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 25, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> I got the new EO5 yesterday and its not working properly, when I try to change output it randomly shuts off even when the head is tightened all the way down and this happens especially and most often when I change from medium to high. I've contacted the dealer this one has to go back.



I noticed some flicker from medium to high sometimes. Seems a little touchy.


----------



## Hondo (Jul 25, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> I got the new EO5 yesterday and its not working properly, when I try to change output it randomly shuts off even when the head is tightened all the way down and this happens especially and most often when I change from medium to high. I've contacted the dealer this one has to go back.



Mine did exactly that, as well as a few mode skips. I wiped down the end of the tube, the trace in the head it contacts, and the positive center contact with Deoxit, and now it works perfectly.

As expected, I like the aluminum better than the stainless. I wear lightweight nylon cargo shorts this time of year, and the heavier stainless light really smacks against my leg when it's in my pocket. The head knurling is how it should be. The only downside is the O-ring is a bit tighter, and the threads rougher. The former prevents accidental turn-ons in my pocket, and the latter will smooth out with use, so not necessarily all that bad.


----------



## BlueSwede (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had my E05 2014 for a couple of days now and I wish low was lower and I really wish it had a clip. I'll continue using my Olight i3s instead.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 30, 2014)

Surely you must have known the specs before you purchased it.


----------



## BlueSwede (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, I read the specs before purchasing it but I didn't realize 8 lumen was so bright. Also since I'm pretty sure Fenix reads this forum it doesn't hurt giving some constructive critique. I'm pretty sure most of us would have liked a clip on it. At least a removable one... Maybe the 2015 edition will have one 

Brgds... /BlueSwede


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jul 30, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us would have liked a clip on it. At least a removable one... Maybe the 2015 edition will have one



The LD02 has one.


----------



## BlueSwede (Jul 30, 2014)

I checked out the LD02 but the low mode is also 8 lumen which IMHO is too high (and it's 10mm longer than the E05).

Brgds... /BlueSwede


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hondo said:


> Mine did exactly that, as well as a few mode skips. I wiped down the end of the tube, the trace in the head it contacts, and the positive center contact with Deoxit, and now it works perfectly.
> 
> As expected, I like the aluminum better than the stainless. I wear lightweight nylon cargo shorts this time of year, and the heavier stainless light really smacks against my leg when it's in my pocket. The head knurling is how it should be. The only downside is the O-ring is a bit tighter, and the threads rougher. The former prevents accidental turn-ons in my pocket, and the latter will smooth out with use, so not necessarily all that bad.




Tried cleaning it but it did not help  it still turns off when I change modes and it fails very frequently I have to send it back, so I'm the only one who has this problem? I've never had a Fenix fail right out of the box and I've bought many over the years.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 1, 2014)

Hopefully it's not a sign of lowering standards.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Hondo (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, what do you know, cats and dogs living together.



jhc37013 said:


> Tried cleaning it but it did not help  it still turns off when I change modes and it fails very frequently I have to send it back, so I'm the only one who has this problem? I've never had a Fenix fail right out of the box and I've bought many over the years.



Sorry to hear that jhc37013, I thought there may be some similarity between our situations. I have never had a twisty SHUT DOWN when I tightened it, and tightened it hard. No way could I get it back on without loosening it and re-tightening it, which made me worry it was more than just a contact issue. But after the cleaning, I have used the poop out of this light, and because of yours, have made a real point of cycling through the modes way more than I would otherwise. I have to say it is actually one of the most consistent and reliable twisty switching lights I own. I hope you can get a good one soon.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 2, 2014)

powernoodle said:


>



Is that the New SS E05 on the original E05 or are those both the newest versions? If I can buy a SS E05 and swap the head to my old one I'm buying one literally right now. That looks so awesome. I don't have my black E05 in front of me so I can't tell if it's the old or new one lol.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 2, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Is that the New SS E05 on the original E05 or are those both the newest versions?



Those are both the new 2014 versions. I have not tried it with a new + old combo, but may do that.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 2, 2014)

powernoodle said:


> Those are both the new 2014 versions. I have not tried it with a new + old combo, but may do that.



Please do kind sir! I have been eying the new SS version and if it could interchange with my current "old" E05 that would be awesome.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 3, 2014)

1 - the new 2014 stainless head fits and functions just fine on the "old" aluminum body.

2 - the "old" aluminum head fits but does _not _function on the new 2014 stainless body.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 3, 2014)

powernoodle said:


> 1 - the new 2014 stainless head fits and functions just fine on the "old" aluminum body.
> 
> 2 - the "old" aluminum head fits but does _not _function on the new 2014 stainless body.



Awesome. Thanks for checking. Too bad that the old head doesn't work on the new body. If I want to carry around the new head on the old body it would be nice to have the other parts function as one light still somewhere else. But I guess that's not exactly something I should expect to work in the first place so it's cool that it at least works one of the two ways.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 4, 2014)

BlueSwede said:


> I've had my E05 2014 for a couple of days now and I wish low was lower and I really wish it had a clip. I'll continue using my Olight i3s instead.





BlueSwede said:


> Yes, I read the specs before purchasing it but I didn't realize 8 lumen was so bright. Also since I'm pretty sure Fenix reads this forum it doesn't hurt giving some constructive critique. I'm pretty sure most of us would have liked a clip on it. At least a removable one... Maybe the 2015 edition will have one
> 
> Brgds... /BlueSwede




If you want a AAA light with a lower low and clip, I have a Nitecore T2 which has a low of 2lumens and a pocket clip. Worth considering perhaps.


----------



## colight (Aug 7, 2014)

Bakerman said:


> I like the previous E05 and I use it just about daily. Hopefully Fenix will releases the other colors for the 2014 edition in the near future.



Yes,hope they will release some color version.


----------



## Kingfisher (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kingfisher (Aug 8, 2014)

jhc37013 said:


> Tried cleaning it but it did not help  it still turns off when I change modes and it fails very frequently I have to send it back, so I'm the only one who has this problem? I've never had a Fenix fail right out of the box and I've bought many over the years.



Mine did this at first, and the dealer recommended cleaning head and thread - it now works fine, but I'll keep my eye on it. Feels like it could do with some lube now, but I'll resist. The dealer cannot check them as they come in blister pack which has to be completely destroyed to get at it.

No problem at all with the SS version.


----------



## Pointoflight (Aug 9, 2014)

Got both. They both worked flawlessly out of the box. Super bright light. The 3 modes are great! The ss version looks beautiful but I put the aluminum one on my key chain as it does feel lighter. Have both on clips so I can always swap them out. These things are bright on high and do not need a 10440 bat. They are motor than bright enough for keychain duty. The threads were fine on both but did put a little silicone to make it even better. The alum version was only 25 bucks. 5 bucks more than the old 27 lumen version. Good deal


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 31, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm glad it's not like the *i3S*. That's a really nice light with absolutely horrible mode sequence.
> 
> I thought this *E05* would bridge the gap bewteen a 1xAA and the tiny *Photon* for my keychain. Unfortunatley, it's still too large for my keychain. I know that's just a personal preference since many people carry these. I just like to keep the bulk/weight on my keychain to a minimum.



I used to carry a photon on my minimalist keyring, now I carry a *Pico Light*, 10 lumens, 15 hours, 10 grams, Highly Recommended!

for reference comparison, *photon* specs: 4.5 lumens, 18 hours, 6 grams

I also have a Fenix *E05* 2014, that I LOVE the Low 8, med 25, high 85 sequence. It weighs 22 grams and lasts 15 hours on low. All it needs is a pocket clip, so I can put it on my baseball cap at camp. It replaces my Fenix *E01* rated 13 lumens for 16.5 hours.

And I have an oLight *i3s*, that I HATE the med 20, high 85, low 0.5 sequence on. It also weighs 22 grams but lasts only 8 hours on medium. I do absolutely LOVE the pocket clip.


----------



## andrew2 (Apr 14, 2015)

powernoodle said:


>



E05 and E05SS? Can't believe they are still work. I would have a try if I had the E05SS,I only own the old E05.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 14, 2015)

The Aluminum 2014 E05 has the 3 modes, its a great light, I really like the 8-25-85 sequence, and the knurling in hand.


----------



## Kozy (Apr 15, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


>


Very nice pictures!


----------



## andrew2 (May 5, 2015)

jon_slider said:


> The Aluminum 2014 E05 has the 3 modes, its a great light, I really like the 8-25-85 sequence, and the knurling in hand.



I prefer the old one,one mode and it is enough for me


----------



## jon_slider (May 6, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> I prefer the old one,one mode and it is enough for me



the single mode EO5 is 27 lumens. You can still have that with the new model, it has a medium of 25 lumens, PLUS 2 other modes that are useful, but you dont have to use them


----------



## Octavian (Dec 11, 2015)

On last level 85 lm is visibly brighter with 1,5V AAA than with 1,2V NiMH ...

Measured voltage: 1,55V on AAA and 1,4V on NiMH.

I don't like this


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2015)

Octavian said:


> On last level 85 lm is visibly brighter with 1,5V AAA than with 1,2V NiMH ...
> 
> Measured voltage: 1,55V on AAA and 1,4V on NiMH.
> 
> I don't like this



What's the age (charge-discharge) cycles, and brand, of the NiMH?


----------



## Octavian (Dec 12, 2015)

I tried three different brands: GP NiMH 1000 mAh, Philips 900 mAh Multilife NiMH (arround 30 cycles) and some no name Tronic 900 mAh (not more than 10 cycles).
Same result.

Alkaline some no name cheap batts...but good quality (from a big store brand), also with the AAA from the light was brighter (but was dead in short time)


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 12, 2015)

I will say: 3 modes is good. But such a light should have a lower low mode. I would prefer 1, 20 and 100lm.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 14, 2015)

Kingfisher said:


>





Awesome EDC light. I have the SS on my keychain. It's bright enough for anything I need to light up for a moment. If I'm on a mission where I know I'll need a more powerful flood the new E15 is compact enough and can do a great job.


----------



## verdum (Dec 14, 2015)

Octavian said:


> On last level 85 lm is visibly brighter with 1,5V AAA than with 1,2V NiMH ...
> 
> Measured voltage: 1,55V on AAA and 1,4V on NiMH.
> 
> I don't like this


what exact you do not like here ?
1.4 on NiMn is a good voltage imo. The all rated as 1.2V nominal voltage.
I have some old canon camera. It uses 2 AA elements. So when I use 2 freshly charged eneloop it allows me not as much photos as I expect. Thank is why I think to order a few NiZn elements with nominal voltage 1.6V. 

For fenix e.05 i would leave all as is and use good NiMn even with lower output. I do not remember if li-io 10440 is suitable for this model. Anyway has never had any issues with my old keylight olight i3s + NiMn.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 14, 2015)

When we speak about 20-30 lumens from a total power of 800-850 lumens is not important.
But when we speak about 25-30 lumens from a totalpower 80-85 lumens is important. 

Bellow you can find my test, camera manual set ISO320, F2.2, 1/200 sec, NiMH at 1,39V , Alkaline at 1,43V 
*Is a visible difference, *in my eyes ~50 lumens on NiMH vs ~80 lumens on Alkaline.

Please note that the Alkaline is not fresh, in picture is almost the same what I see. 

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/ra...E05/Fenix E05_zps6f8ojwyf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

PS: on my old version E05 is no difference between Alkaline and NiMH.


----------

